# Walsh: Knicks Will Re-Sign Wilson Chandler After Season



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Donnie Walsh is raving about the improvements in Wilson Chandler's game and said the Knicks intend to re-sign him this summer.
> 
> "Wilson's a restricted free agent and I'm going to sign him," Walsh said. "He's a helluva player."
> 
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/70974/20110106/walsh_knicks_will_re_sign_wilson_chandler_after_season/#ixzz1AGo4CdFu


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I wouldn't pay him more than 10 mil a year especially with the new cba. I love what he brings to the table but the wing position is the easiest position to fill and with that amount of talent out there 12 mil a year is overpaying.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I like Wilson Chandler, but TWELVE MILLION PER YEAR?!?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I wouldn't pay him more than 10 mil a year especially with the new cba. I love what he brings to the table but the wing position is the easiest position to fill and with that amount of talent out there 12 mil a year is overpaying.


....


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Would you trade Chandler/Eddy Curry/2 first rounder picks for Melo now?


----------

